# Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 problem



## svranjic

Hi all,

I'm having problems with my Rocket Giotto that is about 9 months old.

I turned the unit on this morning and let it warm up for 30 minutes as I have done since new however the left gauge stays on zero, there is no steam coming from the wand, no water coming from the brew head, right gauge stays at zero when trying to pull a shot although the brew head does get very hot still. It doesn't have any pressure and the machine sits in silence and doesn't make the normal sounds as it normally does.

The unit is plumbed into the water mains via a Everpure filter system and I have also tried using the internal water tank but I still face the same problem.

I've emailed the company I purchased it from today however thought I'd post here encase anyone else has experienced the same issue and it possibly being a simple fix?


----------



## DavecUK

It's odd the brew head gets "very" hot, because, if it got as hot as normal, then the boiler would be up to temperature and you would be getting steam, but clearly you are not? From your description, it sounds like the autofill box may have failed, so the following questions are for clarification, because :


When you switch the machine on from cold and lift the brew lever (don't wait 30m), does the pump work

Does the pump stop working when you lift the brew lever after 5 -7 minutes?

Do you get hot water from the hot water tap after 10m?

If you leave it on, does the group eventually go cool


I'm trying to find out if the pump initially works then stops, or whether the machine starts to heat (so group gets warm), then stops after 5-10 minutes, also whether it initially gets up to steam pressure and then cools down, or never gets that hot?


----------



## svranjic

Hi DavecUK,

Thanks for your help and answers to your questions are in brackets.


When you switch the machine on from cold and lift the brew lever (don't wait 30m), does the pump work (the unit remains silent when lifting the brew leaver so assume the pump is not activating)

Does the pump stop working when you lift the brew lever after 5 -7 minutes? (Have not heard the pump activating as per previous uses of the machine)

Do you get hot water from the hot water tap after 10m? (No hot water coming from the unit tap)

If you leave it on, does the group eventually go cool (No it stays very hot)


----------



## DavecUK

Well it's not a twin boiler machine, so the Steam boiler must be heating, but not getting above 100C and the pump not working. This is the only way the group can stay relatively hot and you get the faults you describe...because, hot water production and steam production are pump independent, and only require sufficient pressure (temperature) in the steam boiler.

From what you say, there are only 2 possible faults.

1. There is an intermittent fault in the low water (tank) detection circuit that only happens above a certain temperature...but I think the light flashes if this happens (I could be wrong)

2. Most likely, the autofill box (brain box) is faulty.


----------



## svranjic

Thanks for your help and will wait a response from the company I purchased it to repair as it is still under warranty.

Its been a fantastic machine up until now so hopefully once repaired I will be trouble free.


----------



## funinacup

Good advice from Dave. I'd say it might be worth checking the anti vac valve on the top of the boiler isn't stuck as this would cause an airlock in the boiler and prevent heating beyond a certain point.

If you wanted to try this just for peace of mind then, with the machine off and cold, remove the top (water tank lid off, 4x philips screws out then 2x7mm bolts on the plate above the boiler to gain access) then locate the anti vac (small valve with a "nipple" in the middle which moves up and down. Give that a wiggle to ensure its not jammed, then try heating the machine again with the top left off. At about 100 degrees you should hear it hiss and spit a little, then it'll pop up and allow the boiler to retain pressure and the steam gauge should rise.

Probably unlikely but it's a free check and relatively easy to do if you have time.


----------



## DavecUK

funinacup said:


> Good advice from Dave. I'd say it might be worth checking the anti vac valve on the top of the boiler isn't stuck as this would cause an airlock in the boiler and prevent heating beyond a certain point.


However, the pump would still run?


----------



## funinacup

Yes, there's clearly an issue with the pump not running also.


----------



## svranjic

Thanks all for your help and I will speak with the company tomorrow that I purchased the unit from and take it to them for investigation and repair.

I will report back here the outcome as it may help others in future.


----------



## svranjic

Received my Rocket back today and the main control board was the problem. New control board fitted so once I get it set backup I can get back to drinking nice coffee again.


----------

